# Seahunt Anchor locker issue



## Mgoody73 (Apr 27, 2015)

I have a 2008 Seahunt Triton 240 and the anchor locker is a very odd size to say the least. I recently donated my anchor to an offshore wreck and need to replace it. I have purchased 2 fluke style #8 anchors and neither one fit in the locker. Either too tall or too narrow. Anyone have and idea what anchor I need?? Assistance is greatly appreciated!:notworthy:


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Size your anchor to fit your boat length regardless of the anchor locker. If it's to small. it's useless. If you do go a little smaller than recommended, Add 40' of chain.

Sometimes boats just aren't designed with any common sense.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a issue with the Grady, I have to cut the shank to make it all fit in my locker....


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Try a Chene Anchor. Google it.
I've never used one but have read some great reviews on them. And there pretty cheap also.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

One of my pet peeves with every boat I have owned. If you need 400 ft of rode, 30 ft of chain, and use a windlass.... no boat I've had seemed designed to accommodate the required freefall.

Currently I have a #16 fortress that is light enough to wrangle into the locker. I mostly use wreck anchors though. Just switch to the fortress to anchor in the sand or inshore. Having a pulpit means no need to store the anchor in the locker though.


----------



## Mgoody73 (Apr 27, 2015)

Thank you for the responses. Sometimes I feel taking a saws-all and making the locker useful. The previous anchor I had fit perfectly but having a he77 of a time finding the replacement.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

8# isn't big enough for your boat. I have a 16# Lewmar for my bay boat.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

When you get time list the width you need and the max length for the shank and I can look through my anchor pile for you. Of course my location may not help you much.


----------



## Mgoody73 (Apr 27, 2015)

murfpcola said:


> When you get time list the width you need and the max length for the shank and I can look through my anchor pile for you. Of course my location may not help you much.


 
Ill get measurements this weekend and see if you have something to fit. Thank you:notworthy:


----------

